# Spurs may not go after JO!



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/36601.htm 

apparently their not to thrilled with him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

:jawdrop: :drool: :hurl: :whatever:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Haha, now that is a jaw-dropping smiley face. Good Spurs my hypnosis is working....keep saying J.O. can't play over and over again...and let my Pacers re-sign him:yes: ...but can we really believe the inside info of Walton?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm a net fan but the East can't let another one go...uuugggghhhhh


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't see what's not to like about O'Neal. Not being in Indy I haven't seen a lot more of him than what I've seen on the court, but in the couple interviews I have seen, he seems bright, hard working, and articulate. On the court he plays hard. He's got a very well rounded game and is very athletic... what's not to like?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks god, please let this be true.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I don't see what's not to like about O'Neal. Not being in Indy I haven't seen a lot more of him than what I've seen on the court, but in the couple interviews I have seen, he seems bright, hard working, and articulate. On the court he plays hard. He's got a very well rounded game and is very athletic... what's not to like?


Amen.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>! can we really believe the inside info of Walton?


that is a good point, Bill Walton isn't exactly the smartest person..


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> that is a good point, Bill Walton isn't exactly the smartest person..


hahaha, stop hating on Bill, hes the most intellegent, athletic, and good looking NBA commentator.<obvious sarcasm>


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> hahaha, stop hating on Bill, hes the most intellegent, *athletic* , and good looking NBA commentator.<obvious sarcasm>



hahah.. walton's my favorite too... but u think he has Sean Elliot, or even some other former players commentating .. lol he's 51 i thought.. but then again "i have had 50 knee surgeries and im still a better player than Vin Baker" .... nevermind that's not saying much ..


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> hahah.. walton's my favorite too... but u think he has Sean Elliot, or even some other former players commentating .. lol he's 51 i thought.. but then again "i have had 50 knee surgeries and im still a better player than Vin Baker" .... nevermind that's not saying much ..


lol, good point. I was being sarcastic but yea he is probably still more athletic than Baker.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

haahah .. i know what u mean man.. good discussion nonetheless....


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> haahah .. i know what u mean man.. good discussion nonetheless....


oh ok, sorry about that, lol.

anyway, what kind of stats do you guys think O'neal will put up next year?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> oh ok, sorry about that, lol.
> ...


I think O'Neal will put up about 23 ppg, 11.5 rpg, and 2.4 bpg, just guesses


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

for spurs 21 ppg 11rpg 2.3 bpg.
dor pacers 23ppg 11.7 rpg. 2.5 bprg


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

please elton brand... go to the spurs... that is a scary thought for other WEST teams...

peace


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I can't really take what Walton says seriously. As for Kidd coming down to San Antonio, who knows?

Kidd was at charity event today with Mavs owner Marc Cuban. Word is it that there might be a sign and trade deal with them as well. So who knows?

San Antonio media is so jaded down here it's not funny. They pretty much want Kidd, they can taste it.

As for JO, I don't think he will be coming to San Antonio. I just don't see him playing second fiddle to Duncan.

All the Spurs really need is just a big presence in the middle to fill that void left by Robinson. Someone like Elton or perhaps B.Miller...but JO wouldn't fit well into their "Good Guys" image.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I can't really take what Walton says seriously. As for Kidd coming down to San Antonio, who knows?
> 
> Kidd was at charity event today with Mavs owner Marc Cuban. Word is it that there might be a sign and trade deal with them as well. So who knows?
> ...


Very good points there. I really dont see why they need Kidd when they have a great young PG who will only get better unless they stick him on the bench, thats crazy. But I do see why they would want JO and Brand.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Always take word out of Bill Waltons mouth with a grain of salt. Most of the time hes just babbling or ranting about something. I do agree with one thing he said though, he is better than Vin Baker.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Always take word out of Bill Waltons mouth with a grain of salt. Most of the time hes just babbling or ranting about something. I do agree with one thing he said though, he is better than Vin Baker.


Bill Walton is an idiot but it really does look like JO will be staying and I think Bill is better than Vin Baker, that quote about it is so funny!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill Walton is an idiot but it really does look like JO will be staying and I think Bill is better than Vin Baker, that quote about it is so funny!


That thing you posted about JO and Ron locked it for me, hes staying.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That thing you posted about JO and Ron locked it for me, hes staying.


yep I'm confident they are staying now, but I'm still worried about Brad Miller, I think we may lose him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brad has been pretty obvious about wanting to stay though as well. I think he'd maybe even take a slight paycut from what other are offering, keyword though is slight. He realy wants to stay at home in Indy.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Brad has been pretty obvious about wanting to stay though as well. I think he'd maybe even take a slight paycut from what other are offering, keyword though is slight. He realy wants to stay at home in Indy.


hopefully he takes that slight paycut, we really need him and with JO also needing to be re-signed there is little money for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've never been very good with finding out about the salary cap and how much we can pay, but Donnie supposedly said before the end of the season that we will be able to resign all 3 of our guys without much problem. I hope hes right. If for some reason Reggie wasent resigned I think it would be real hard for me to continue to cheer for this team like I do. We need to get JO and Brad back, but Reggie is the one who is owed a spot, he gave us over 10 years of hard work where as JO and Brad have only gave a few. He'll take a huge paycut, but I realy hope they dont give him a slap in the face kind of deal just because of money issues from signing O'Neal and Brad. Im realy anxtious to see what happens here.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I've never been very good with finding out about the salary cap and how much we can pay, but Donnie supposedly said before the end of the season that we will be able to resign all 3 of our guys without much problem. I hope hes right. If for some reason Reggie wasent resigned I think it would be real hard for me to continue to cheer for this team like I do. We need to get JO and Brad back, but Reggie is the one who is owed a spot, he gave us over 10 years of hard work where as JO and Brad have only gave a few. He'll take a huge paycut, but I realy hope they dont give him a slap in the face kind of deal just because of money issues from signing O'Neal and Brad. Im realy anxtious to see what happens here.


I think Reggie will take the MLE and JO will get max, but I'm unsure about Brad, did we sign a contract extension for Artest during the season or something?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Reggie will take the MLE and JO will get max, but I'm unsure about Brad, did we sign a contract extension for Artest during the season or something?


Yea JO will get max if he plans on staying, but Brad I am not sure about either.


----------

